# single male pigeon looking for companionship



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello, I am new to posting on the board but have been the beneficiary of much good advice gleaned from this board. Thank you! Several years ago a white pigeon decided to 'home' to our home and refused to leave. Wedding release escapee? Who knows. We took him in and he is now a cherished pet.

I would like to get him a companion. He loves his toys, decorates his cage with elaborate millet stick designs and enjoys dancing and flying around the house and generally hanging out but...I think he'd be happier with another bird to keep him company. 

Here is where I get stuck. I've read that pigeons can be choosy about their mates. Is this true? How do I find him a suitable girlfriend? I already plan on taking the eggs and replacing them with fake wooden ones. My husband is a magician so he already has such a thing in his prop box! I do have a few friends who would like a baby if he ever has one so there is a chance he may yet have that experience. Sybil (we named him before we knew he was a boy) has always enjoyed excellent health. 

If I contact a local breeder can they help me select a compatible mate, or does it matter? Is there a chance he has been alone too long and might be too territorial to accept new friend? Seems hard to believe, but I don't know. I want the new bird to be happy too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome to PT  Sybil sounds like one lucky guy, LOL I have a 'Greta' and a 'Pheobe' that turned out to be a 'he' instead of a 'she' 
Shouldn't be hard to find a mate for him. Here is a link for birds needing homes. And I do believe they ship....I think. Other members have adopted from them.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/333-a-60019.html
Its simple to introduce them. Put the hen in a separate cage next to his so they can get use to each other for awhile. Then you can let them out in a large room so they can get acquainted 'with space'. You can watch Sybil 'strut his stuff' and show off for her, he eventually will invite her to 'his home'  Pigeons are very social and love company.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is a photo.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for your response. Very encouraging. I think he'd be so happy to have someone other than his toys to strut for.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

canopic said:


> Here is a photo.


Very nice looking bird!  And nice photo!


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the idea of adopting a rescue bird. You know, I have no idea what kind of pigeon Sybil is. King, racing, tumbler? Twice now he has pulled a crazy mid air backwards summersault when taking off from the back of the couch. His feet are feather clad.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's probably a mix. Very pretty bird. He'd probably like a friend. Males aren't the picky ones. LOL.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think he'd be picky , I just want to make sure she likes him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's beautiful. Shouldn't be hard to find a hen who would love him. Sometimes when pigeons are so bonded with people though, and haven't been around other pigeons, he may not like them. He wasn't a baby when you found him though, so he was probably with other birds up until that point. He'd probably be thrilled to meet a cute little hen.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

I have heard that. In fact a rehabber I just talked to on the phone gave me the same advice. . I am hoping that because he seems to enjoy 'bonding' with everything and everyone (he is very free with his affections) that enters our home there is hope for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it shouldn't be hard to find a little rescue hen. Lots of birds looking for good homes.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

We acquired our precious "Henri" in pretty much the same manner as you. She was most likely a wedding release that was hit by a hawk over our yard. We went to a Roller breeder and adopted one of his rejects (male) from a flying kit(wouldn't return to the trap). We divided the cage in half with plastic netting so they could bond without worries of "arguments". Every day I would switch the pigeons back and forth from their "rooms" to prevent them from becoming territorial. After about a week I was able to remove the netting and allow them to share quarters freely. It worked and they are the best of friends


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

This is great advice.Thank you. No luck in finding a un-bonded hen via rescue/rehab in Seattle (lots of boys available tho!) so I'm going to try calling a number the rehabber gave me. A situation like what you describe sounds perfect.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello, Just wanted to update those of you who responded to my post initially. We have just adopted a wonderful little female from Mickacoo. She seems smitten with him and follows him around, but Sybil is hardly passionate in his advances. He watches her, might have even been afraid of her for a day (shaking, knocking stuff off shelves and acting really dorky) but except for the first few times they saw each other he hasn't made any displays towards her. He also did a little 'driving' on day one but not much after that. Of course, it has only been six days and he has been alone for for a few years. I hope he is just having trouble 'shifting gears.' I'll keep you posted. Thanks all!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Please let us know how it goes. They probably just need to get used to each other for a bit. Can you post pics of them?


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My Maggie looks just like Sybil and probably was a wedding release "dove," too. We recently acquired a rescue pidge and we don't know "his" sex (we say he because we have to say something) and so far Maggie ignores him entirely. He's aware of her but she was there first and he's respecting the pecking order and not being pushy. Maggie hasn't seen another pigeon for six years that we know of, so maybe she doesn't know that he's "one of us," as Hubby jokingly calls it. She won't have anything to do with any of the parrots and loves only me (and likes my brother when he comes over). So I don't know how to go about convincing a solo pidge to make nice with a new pidgie friend!


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello! Many apologies for the delayed response, but I've been sick the last week and just doing the basics, which of course includes, monitoring this new pidgie relationship. They get along ok but it seems that Sybil (M) is still too attached to us. He does on occasion show subtle mating behavior, for example, mimicking her. He is picking up her habits and is letting her get closer and closer, but drives her away if she gets near her cage. I still have hope that he will realize she is a much better option for a mate than either of us.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

First Date! Sybil shares his 'Man Cave' - the fridge top.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

A baffled and confused Sybil shares his bath with Hayward who butted right in. He tried to chase her away a few times but she kept coming back.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Hayward loves to camp out in the food dish. Sybil is not sure what he should do about this.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute pictures of the two. I love the bath picture. I'm sure it will eventually work out.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Such wonderful pictures - both are beautiful birds. I'm sure they'll bond with time.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

they look so cute together, give them more time, remember he only had you guys for what months / years? so it will catch on in due time trust me, oh and they will have eithe r white or grizzled babies like her or they may have pied or even solid babies depending on their parents color ( which i know you don't know ) so you'll have surprises every time...good luck to you all


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How adorable they are! As everyone says, just give them time. And keep us updated.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Got home from a 10 day vacation last night. To make it short - this morning I have two little pigeons grunting and cooing in the same nest box! I had been hoping all along that leaving Sybil for a few days would make him just mad enough (or forgetful enough) to divorce me. I think it worked!

While we were gone I got a half panicked and half amused voice mail from the bird sitter saying that somehow Hayward had managed to get into Sybil's cage. There is one spot where the wood dips on the top because it isn't reinforced. Maybe she stood there and squeezed herself under the hatch - really the only way she could have done it. Nothing could get out the same way that's for sure. Determined bird! Anyways, the sitter separated them again because Sybil was still trying to occasionally bite Hayward and she wasn't sure what to do or if it was safe to leave them together.

We let them both out last night and Hayward went right into Sybil's cage. He gave her a nasty looking bite on the neck and Hayward left.

About an hour later Hayward kept encroaching on Sybil's space until finally she flew up to the top of the fridge (his man cave) gave his neck and face a hasty groom and lay down in front of him. Nature took a quick course. However after that they tried a few more times but Sybil couldn't quite figure out how to get up on top of her and kept falling off or stepping on her head or wings. Poor girl. Once she actually squatted down and tried to back herself up underneath him and Sybil just stood there like Whaaaat!? lol! Thank god Hayward knows what she wants and how to get it! Later she kept going up to him and trying to groom his face and neck and he would run away. Sybil looked really stressed last night. Not himself. I don't know if it was how long were were gone or if he was just confused. He wouldn't look me in the eye, or come to me. I took that as a sign I was being dumped. Good. Sad, but good. 

Hoping that a good nights sleep and darkness would help them both, I shut them both in the office with the cages open last night. This morning I awoke to two pigeons grunting and cooing in the nest box. He was laying down grunting and Hayward had her face buried in his neck feathers. The cage is closed up now so I can air out the apartment and Hayward is sitting like a queen in the nest box and Sybil jumps back and forth between patrolling the cage, eating millet and getting in the box with her. Looks pretty friendly in there. Oh wow - now they are arranging millet sticks together!

No photos yet. Sybs is going to be pissed when I clean that cage later today lol! Last night I was convinced I might have to find some pigeon porn on youtube to show Sybil what to do  but I think they are working it out.

A huge THANK YOU to Mickacoo for helping us find Sybil someone special!


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for this awesome update....but where are the pictures?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great Update! Glad things worked out for them. Pics please..............


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Soon! Last night's photos weren't very good and we mostly sat there stupefied with wonder. Too tired from driving up 101 from the Oregon coast most the day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

canopic said:


> Soon! Last night's photos weren't very good *and we mostly sat there stupefied with wonder.* Too tired from driving up 101 from the Oregon coast most the day.



LOL..........


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sharing the food dish!


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Sybil has someone to preen him!


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

The last two photos were from tonight. The honeymooners only came out of the cage for a quick bit of exercise and then went right back in. Sybil acts as if he doesn't want me to see him being preened by her and will move away from her. They are both very conscious of being watched and separate when the camera comes out. I hope they get over it soon because I want to get better photos of them.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

OMG that is the sweetest pair I've ever seen (You're also a good photographer). SO CUTE!


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, what incredible cuties and these are super pictures! They are a really stunning looking couple. 

So are you planning to replace the eggs that I'm sure are coming very soon, or are you preparing for grand kids?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a cute couple they are. And yes..............great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you! Oh no. We are going to replace the eggs with wooden ones. If I had a big house or an aviary (or both) I'd let a few babies grow up but we just don't have the space. Two is all we can handle. I just wanted Sybil to know what it was like to have a life as a bird and it didn't hurt that we totally fell in love with Hayward and now...voila! We would have kept her and loved her forever even if they hadn't hooked up. This was his one chance. So glad it worked out in all ways.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

They're both gorgeous. Maggie still isn't acknowledging Mulligan's existence unless he's right in front of her (which he tries not to be) and she is still firmly in love with me. Which means he's either a girl or she's been away from other pigeons too long (six years). Mulligan isn't any more interested in her than she is in him, so my guess is Mulligan's actually a girl.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks. That may be. Have you thought to have Mulligan's DNA tested? I think it is only 25.00 and then you can be sure. We put it off thinking that to pull a couple of breast feathers for the DNA sample would hurt Sybil too much but he didn't even notice when we finally got up the nerve. It sucks to be away from a beloved pet but you could always try going on vacation like I did and see if the affections shift?  (I realize that is not a practical solution.)


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, I don't care whether Mully's a boy or girl. We'll find out soon enough. Maggie offers me a couple of eggs every six months or so. If Mulligan's a girl, I suppose we'll see some eggs eventually. I'd really be heartbroken if Maggie stopped wanting to sit on me and coo at me. 

I can't get over how pretty Hayward is. I don't think I've ever seen a pidge with those markings.


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah it is a little rough. Right now they really like spending time in the cage together which is a difficult adaptation after years of having Sybil hanging out for hours with us and flying around. I've resisted playing his favorite songs and trying to handle him too much because I don't want him to be conflicted. He will still fly to me when I put my hand out. I do need to do some training with Hayward, however, so I am going to have to butt in soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Such a lovely couple!


----------



## canopic (Mar 23, 2010)

Yesterday, 06/29, the first egg was laid!

It has already been swapped out for a wooden one but now I've got to wait for No. 2 and hope I can tell them apart! Lol! I've been reading up so I think I know what to expect but one thing is nagging at me... Hayward's poops seem a little watery to me, especially yesterday. Is this part of the process for the hen? I've read a few things that make me think it might be normal, but just in case it isn't I want to be pro-active. Thanks!


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Local Breeder*

Contacting your local breeder is a great idea. The breeder will be able to correctly sex the bird before sales and there is also a chance that the bird will be more tame since most breeders hand-feed baby chicks. Most birds will be happy with whichever mate you choose so long as they have a nice attitude.


----------

